
Teamwork.com - Branedy
https://www.wearecork.ie/stories/teamwork/
======
ChrisGranger
Why would you title this Teamwork.com when that's not the URL you're linking
to?

Edit: I've removed my 'flag' but would suggest using the article's actual
title: "Teamwork - A multicultural mix of talent"

~~~
Branedy
It was the subject of the article.

